# Buying Lacoste in France, is it worth it?



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I will be visiting Paris for a week next year and after doing some research I found a great coupon. The department store Printemps is offer a shopping pass for all non-EU residents for 12% off all of your purchases at their Boulevard Haussmann flagship. I went to their French language website to see what brands they offer and I saw they sold Lacoste polos. That got me thinking whether it would be cheaper to buy Lacoste in France vs. the US. Does anyone know what the price of a classic pique Lacoste polo costs in Euro in France?


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

thefancyman said:


> I will be visiting Paris for a week next year and after doing some research I found a great coupon. The department store Printemps is offer a shopping pass for all non-EU residents for 12% off all of your purchases at their Boulevard Haussmann flagship. I went to their French language website to see what brands they offer and I saw they sold Lacoste polos. That got me thinking whether it would be cheaper to buy Lacoste in France vs. the US. Does anyone know what the price of a classic pique Lacoste polo costs in Euro in France?


I am not sure of the Paris department store price, but they are cheaper at the Marché aux Puces de St-Ouen (metro Port Clignacourt), but they could be counterfeit. 
By the way, I have also seen them going for $20 on Canal Street in NYC's Chinatown, which sure beats the usual $72 price.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Last time I bought Lacoste in Paris (They have a shop on the Champs Elysee), it was cheaper than in U.S., given the VAT refund.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*New Lacoste boutique, Champs Elysees*

Before you go bargain-hunting at Les Grands Magazins de Printemps or elsewhere, you might want to check out the "new" Boutique Lacoste, 93-95 Avenue des Champs Elysées for the latest. It's on the south side about half way between l'Etoile and Rond Point, a few doors east of Restaurant Fouquet's.

Here's a "new" item that I hadn't seen before. It's a fresh take on the logo, which is refreshing:

https://shopapparel.lacoste.com/p/S...E/?intid=bann_HOME_1-1_men_08242009_PH6894-51


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I buy Lacoste in Japan because it's made in Japan. I wonder if Lacoste in France is made in France and better quality than the made in Peru versions we see in the US.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Before you go bargain-hunting at Les Grands Magazins de Printemps or elsewhere, you might want to check out the "new" Boutique Lacoste, 93-95 Avenue des Champs Elysées for the latest. It's on the south side about half way between l'Etoile and Rond Point, a few doors east of Restaurant Fouquet's.
> 
> Here's a "new" item that I hadn't seen before. It's a fresh take on the logo, which is refreshing:
> 
> https://shopapparel.lacoste.com/p/S...E/?intid=bann_HOME_1-1_men_08242009_PH6894-51


Thanks for the advice and to everyone that posted on my thread. Actually I went to Nordstroms yesterday and browsed the Lacoste section and saw their new Oversize Croc design. It reminds me a lot of when Ralph Lauren introduced the Big Pony logo. It's funny that I posted this thread yesterday because I ended up purchasing a Lacoste polo at Nords yesterday for only $38. It was on their 50% clearance rack, but I will definitely check out their store on the Champs Elysees.

On a side note, I also looked at their suit selection and who knew that Nordstrom sold Canali and Zegna mainline suits? :icon_smile_big:



LeatherSOUL said:


> I buy Lacoste in Japan because it's made in Japan. I wonder if Lacoste in France is made in France and better quality than the made in Peru versions we see in the US.


I've wondered that myself because I do know that Lacoste still operates a manufacturing facility in Troyes, France. I believe the French made polos are only sold in France.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

rsmeyer said:


> Last time I bought Lacoste in Paris (They have a shop on the Champs Elysee), it was cheaper than in U.S., given the VAT refund.


Same here, was a nice find


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

thefancyman said:


> On a side note, I also looked at their suit selection and who knew that Nordstrom sold Canali and Zegna mainline suits? :icon_smile_big:


They are also a decent choice for women's designer clothes such as St. John's which my wife prefers.


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

Oh, there is so much more to Paris than Lacoste - enjoy your time there _mon ami_!


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

rsmeyer said:


> Last time I bought Lacoste in Paris (They have a shop on the Champs Elysee), it was cheaper than in U.S., given the VAT refund.


Remember that there is a Euro 175 floor of total spend you have to get over to qualify for the French VAT refund.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Bartolo said:


> Remember that there is a Euro 175 floor of total spend *at the same store in the same day *you have to get over to qualify for the French VAT refund.


A slight clarification.

I think the Lacoste prices in Paris are likely higher in France given the exchange rate, the rarity of significant sales or discounts outside of government-mandated sales periods, and the fact that VAT (basically a sales tax) is 19% IIRC. Even if you do spend over the minimum threshold and have the paperwork stamped, you will not get the entire amount refunded due to processing charges. Further, there's no reason Lacoste would be cheaper in France as their stuff is made in Peru, Vietnam or China for the most part now. I would just buy their stuff in the US at a sale from an authorized seller.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

And for anyone thinking about doing the de-tax (VAT refund) process, a few points.

Leave yourself an extra 1 1/2 hours at least to do this at CDG Airport.
DO NOT PACK THE ACTUAL GOODS IN YOUR CHECKED LUGGAGE. The tax agent must see the goods themselves, not just your receipts!

Yes, the total VAT is 19%, and you get 12% back I seem to recall.

For me, I viewed Paris shopping as 'souvenir hunting.' I did not find any "bargains." If you want to buy a Lacoste shirt as a souvenir, and have fond memories of your Parisian vacation when you wear it, by all means do so.


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a Lacoste on my street. Tomorrow, I will go and note the polo prices and post them here.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Dashiell.Valentine said:


> There is a Lacoste on my street. Tomorrow, I will go and note the polo prices and post them here.


Thanks, I would be very interested to know what they are selling for Paris.


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

I swung through the Lacoste today on Commerce street and the classic polos are priced at 79 Euros. They had other polos with huge alligators on them and such for 110 and 130 Euros. The classic cashmere v-necks were around 110 Euros.

With today's exchange rate a basic polo would come to around 113 USD. 

Hope that helps. :icon_smile:


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Dashiell.Valentine said:


> I swung through the Lacoste today on Commerce street and the classic polos are priced at 79 Euros. They had other polos with huge alligators on them and such for 110 and 130 Euros. The classic cashmere v-necks were around 110 Euros.
> 
> With today's exchange rate a basic polo would come to around 113 USD.
> 
> Hope that helps. :icon_smile:


Thanks for getting back. I guess everything really is more expensive in Paris especially since one can find a Lacoste classic pique polo for $79.50 full price in the US. I even saw some of the discontinued solid spring colors selling for $49.99 at Macys today.


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

No problem. Glad I could help. Because of the exchange rate (and because I'm a student), I never buy any clothing in Paris. I buy shirts at Monoprix because they're nice enough and cheap enough, and I bought one suit at Zara, but that's it. I hope you enjoy your trip here.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

KenCPollock said:


> By the way, I have also seen them going for $20 on Canal Street in NYC's Chinatown, which sure beats the usual $72 price.






Blueboy1938 said:


> Here's a "new" item that I hadn't seen before. It's a fresh take on the logo, which is refreshing:
> 
> https://shopapparel.lacoste.com/p/S...E/?intid=bann_HOME_1-1_men_08242009_PH6894-51





thefancyman said:


> Thanks for the advice and to everyone that posted on my thread. Actually I went to Nordstroms yesterday and browsed the Lacoste section and saw their new Oversize Croc design. It reminds me a lot of when Ralph Lauren introduced the Big Pony logo.


I saw that awhile back, and it didn't appeal to me at all. Are those selling well? The big pony and polo match logos on RL shirts seem more acceptable to me for the detail, but a bigger detailed more croc seems to detract from its appeal. Just not as cute, at least. 



thefancyman said:


> I've wondered that myself because I do know that Lacoste still operates a manufacturing facility in Troyes, France. I believe the French made polos are only sold in France.


I have to say, the appeal of french Lacoste is strong. I don't know I'd pay over $100 for short of some exclusive design that I liked and thought I wouldn't see stateside, but I'd go for french-made Lacoste all the time if I had my druthers.


----------

